# Help with raw feeding please ☺️



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Just a quick question.....changing my three Chis from kibble to raw, should I take away the kibble altogether or do a gradual switch over a period of time?
My two boys love anything raw, but my chi girl is very fussy 😩 I’ve read all about amounts, what to feed etc but couldn’t find info on the actual switch over 😁
I’m determined to do it this time and want to get it so right for them!
Any help very much appreciated.....thank you :daisy:


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I honestly don't know but I'm sure someone on here will know. 
But I will be interested to see what they say. Because if I were doing it I'd slowly switch from kibble to raw. I have absolutely no real reason or facts to back it up, it's just my opinion. 
I've always been a bit "scared" of the idea to feed raw. Since their are so many "what if's" But of course there's many dogs that do great on raw.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I leave a high grade kibble and give one meal of raw daily. That way I know my picky girl is still eating.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

That’s what I thought too, gradual introduction. I’ll see if anyone offers any different suggestions. Thanks for the reply 😊


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

We switched our guys over cold-turkey without any issues, but you can certainly do gradual if you prefer. Just make sure you don't mix the kibble with the raw - keep them separate, whether that means you feed one meal kibble/one meal raw, or a little of both in separate dishes.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have done cold turkey too. If any of them has a sensitive tummy, start with a bony meal. Add one protein at a time, one organ at a time, etc. in small amounts.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Can I just ask the reason for not mixing the kibble with raw...? 
Thank you for your replies 😊


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Honestly, I can't remember. I just remember reading a few different sites that said not to mix the two together when I was researching before our switch. I just did a quick Google search now and can't seem to find it again, so you can probably ignore that lol.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe it is because 'raw' meat contains bacteria, (which is why you wash your hands after handling raw meat) and kibble not so much.?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I think that was the jist of it...


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I believe the idea of feeding both kibble and raw being bad has been debunked. For me, it was just easier to start focusing fully on the raw and forget the kibble. For others, mixing will make more sense. Neither way will hurt, I'm sure!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> For me, it was just easier to start focusing fully on the raw and forget the kibble.


Us too, and thankfully they all made the cold-turkey switch no problem.


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys...it has helped lots! The boys were on raw before so took to it great, but I have a really fussy missy pants who is having none of it!! I’ve tried just little bits on their own in her bowl and I’ve tried it with kibble.....nope....she picks it out and leaves it on the floor.
Any ideas at all...!? 😁


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Chihuahua-mamma said:


> Thanks guys...it has helped lots! The boys were on raw before so took to it great, but I have a really fussy missy pants who is having none of it!! I’ve tried just little bits on their own in her bowl and I’ve tried it with kibble.....nope....she picks it out and leaves it on the floor.
> Any ideas at all...!?


With BG I have to break things into super small bites. Also it depends on the protein she likes chicken LOL


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww she’s a wee monkey! She hates chicken. The only thing that she will eat with no problem is raw lamb....😩
I’ll persevere in the hope I win this battle! Lol


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have read that lightly searing the meat at first can get the picky ones interested sometimes. You would then sear less and less until they take it raw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Great idea! I’ll try that tonight. Just made my second batch of chicken jerky and she loves that! Thanks Reta


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Do they check all the raw type meat for things like Trichinosis? Its probably the worse parasite there is. Do a search on it and study it real well. And is reason one why I would shy away from raw.


----------

